# Oatmeal Shampoo! :)



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

So I've been hearing a lot about Oatmeal shampoo, conditioner, and other products.:huh: So I was wondering, is Oatmeal products good for the skin or something? Good for the coat? It must be good for something if there if a lot of things with the label "Oatmeal" on it.... :aktion033: Can anyone give me advice here?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I love using oatmeal shampoo on Aolani's coat esp. in the winter as it helps with the static from the cold. I also like to use it all year round - I think it makes his coat so soft.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oatmeal is supposed to be soothing for skin problems or those fluffs that have allergies or irritations. I use Pure Pets Oatmeal and Aloe on Lacie as she tends to have dry skin and it seems to sooth her skin and helps her not to be so itchy.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Never used any of it on my fluffs, but I know what you mean about its good aspects--tends to be quite soothing to sensitive skin. Wouldn't be a bad thing to try on a sweet little pink skinned fluff.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I bought Earthbath Tea Tree Oil and Aloe Vera shampoo and used it on Rocky today. I am hoping it helps with his scratching and matting himself. They didn't have the EArthbath conditioner so I bought John Paul *Oatmeal *conditoner and left it on him a few minutes before rinsing him. He still had matts when I took him out, even though I brushed and combed him before the bath!:blink: But I gave him a super duper short haircut and maybe now after putting some silk in his coat, it will grow back healthier.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Just an update...I have been using the Earthbath on Rocky and wow, his coat is so soft and shiny and no more itchies! :chili:


----------

